# Canada or Australia. HELP!!



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi. This is my first post on the Canadian Forum. We are just at the start of the visa process for Australian entry from the UK. We were initially looking at Canada, but due to my professional qualifications not being recognised (I'm a licenced aircraft engineer) & the 3 year waiting list for entry, we decided on OZ. I have now been told that the 3yr wait may be a bit exaggerated. Can anybody confirm this? Has anybody got a rough breakdown of the timescale. Is there any EASA licenced guys out there who have converted to the Transport Canada system. Thanks in advance.


----------

